
Omar Ramos-Lopez, Laid Off Employee, Remotely Disables 100 Cars - rglullis
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/17/omar-ramoslopez-car-hacke_n_503163.html?view=print
======
Scott_MacGregor
The radio news down here in Austin is saying the so-called "hacker" is a car
salesman that was fired from one of the many used car dealerships down here.

They are also saying he took home (stole) a peice of special hardware used to
call over the phone lines and disable cars for people who fail to make their
payments. Something the finance manager would use from time to time.

No much hacking, just a theft and several phone calls over his home phone land
line.

